
Git implementation in 1k lines of Node.js - jxub
http://gitlet.maryrosecook.com/docs/gitlet.html
======
dvddgld
Now this is high quality content, thanks for sharing!

This caught my eye too [https://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/little-lisp-
interpreter](https://maryrosecook.com/blog/post/little-lisp-interpreter)

~~~
jxub
Thank you too, the link about lisp interpreter is really good!

